# 1967 Gravely oil pump



## Michael J. Fox (May 20, 2019)

Hello, everybody! I have had a 1967 walk behind tractor (J19434) for a couple of years, and I finally have it running. My problem is oil pressure, it has none. New oil pressure gauge reads zero. All lines are clear. I have two questions, and they are; 1) How do I adjust the relief valve? 2) How would I check, and possibly replace the oil pump?


----------

